# DRI claims win over another "exit" company



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2020)

Diamond Resorts Announces Key Victory in Fight to Protect Customers from So-Called 'Timeshare Exit Companies'
					

Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces today a major legal victory in its battle to curtail fraudulent "third-party timeshare exit companies." Diamond Resorts has agreed to settle its claims against US Consumer Attorney...




					finance.yahoo.com
				






> Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces today a major legal victory in its battle to curtail fraudulent "third-party timeshare exit companies." Diamond Resorts has agreed to settle its claims against US Consumer Attorney, P.A. ("USCA"), 1 Planetmedia, Inc. ("1 Planet"), and Henry Portner, Esq. ("Portner") (collectively, the "USCA Parties") in exchange for a monetary payment and other concessions.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 13, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> Diamond Resorts Announces Key Victory in Fight to Protect Customers from So-Called 'Timeshare Exit Companies'
> 
> 
> Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces today a major legal victory in its battle to curtail fraudulent "third-party timeshare exit companies." Diamond Resorts has agreed to settle its claims against US Consumer Attorney...
> ...



‘Only I can tell lies and be deceitful and conniving with my customers, not you! The pot calling the kettle, black.


----------

